

Lessons Entrepreneurs Can Learn from Moneyball - sg_gabriel
http://blog.saleswhale.io/five-brilliant-lessons-entrepreneurs-can-learn-from-moneyball/

======
sg_gabriel
"There is an epidemic failure within the game to understand what is really
happening. And this leads people who run Major League Baseball teams to
misjudge their players and mismanage their teams. People who run ball clubs,
they think in terms of buying players. Your goal shouldn't be to buy players,
your goal should be to buy wins." \- Peter Brand

